# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχή Πανικού & Αγοραφοβία >  Xanax και πάλι xanax

## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Παιζει να ειναι η πρώτη φορα που ανοιγω θέμα.Λοιπόν παιδάκια μου είμαι σε αγωγή με ζαναξ απο τον Οκτώβρη. Δε παιρνω πολυ μέσα στη μερα. Φτανω τα 1 mg με 1.25. Το θεμα ειναι οτι μου προκαλούν πολυ υπνηλία. Οσο και να κοιμαμαι θέλω και αλλο. Χθες που ήμουν αυπνη δε τα πηρα καθολου για να αντέξω να κοιμηθώ το βράδυ.. Παιδιά είναι η πρώτη φορα που ενιωσα οτι κοιμήθηκα. Που ξύπνησα με μεγάλη ευκολία. Ειστε και οι υπόλοιποι που παίρνετε ετσι;

----------


## Macgyver

Εγω ταχω συνηθισει , και παιρνω πολλα , χωρις υπνηλια .............6-7 mg .......oχι οτι κανω καλα βεβαια ........τα παιρνω απο το 2004 .......

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Εγω ταχω συνηθισει , και παιρνω πολλα , χωρις υπνηλια .............6-7 mg .......oχι οτι κανω καλα βεβαια ........τα παιρνω απο το 2004 .......


Α μπορείς να τα πάρεις για τοσο μεγάλα διαστήματα; στην αρχή δεν ειχες υπνηλια; εμενα δε μου φερνουν απλα νύστα μου φερνουν και απίστευτη κούραση χωρίς να εχω κανει τιποτα.. Μια μερα δε πήρα και πετουσα.

----------


## Macgyver

> Α μπορείς να τα πάρεις για τοσο μεγάλα διαστήματα; στην αρχή δεν ειχες υπνηλια; εμενα δε μου φερνουν απλα νύστα μου φερνουν και απίστευτη κούραση χωρίς να εχω κανει τιποτα.. Μια μερα δε πήρα και πετουσα.


Aμα τα παιρνεις 15 χρονια , αποχτα ανοχη ο οργανισμος .......

----------


## Demi71

Φίλη μου τα ζαναξ δημιουργούν και εθισμό. Για ποσο καιρό θα τα παίρνεις; Έκανα αμάν να τα διακόψω και έπαιρνα κι εγώ απο τον Οκτώβρη 0.25 δύο με τρεις φορές την εβδομάδα. Τώρα έχω 20 μέρες χωρίς και είμαι πολύ καλύτερα από όταν τα έπαιρνα? Βέβαια παίρνω εναλλακτικά , βότανα ,μαγνησιο, τρυπτοφάνη , ωμέγα τρία.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Φίλη μου τα ζαναξ δημιουργούν και εθισμό. Για ποσο καιρό θα τα παίρνεις; Έκανα αμάν να τα διακόψω και έπαιρνα κι εγώ απο τον Οκτώβρη 0.25 δύο με τρεις φορές την εβδομάδα. Τώρα έχω 20 μέρες χωρίς και είμαι πολύ καλύτερα από όταν τα έπαιρνα? Βέβαια παίρνω εναλλακτικά , βότανα ,μαγνησιο, τρυπτοφάνη , ωμέγα τρία.


Αχ μακάρι να ήξερα.. Του είχα πει να τα σταματήσω και μου ειπε οτι ειναι νωρις. Το κορυφαίο ειναι οτι μου εκσνε και αύξηση δίχως λογο.

----------


## akis1

ο μονος φοβος που εχω με το xanax ειναι τι θα κανω αν ο γιατρος μου δεν μου το γραψει ξανα???? το περνω 2χρονια αν δεν παρω μισο χαπακι 0.25 την ημερα θα παθω μυοκλονικους σπασμους....... δεν μπορω χωρις xanax...... :(

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> ο μονος φοβος που εχω με το xanax ειναι τι θα κανω αν ο γιατρος μου δεν μου το γραψει ξανα???? το περνω 2χρονια αν δεν παρω μισο χαπακι 0.25 την ημερα θα παθω μυοκλονικους σπασμους....... δεν μπορω χωρις xanax...... :(


Εγω που παίρνω πανω απο ενα mg τη μερα μια μερα δεν ηπια καθόλου και πετουσα. Απίστευτη ενεργεια

----------


## akis1

> Εγω που παίρνω πανω απο ενα mg τη μερα μια μερα δεν ηπια καθόλου και πετουσα. Απίστευτη ενεργεια


δεν μπορω σου λεω αν δεν παρω εστω μισο χαπακι....... εχω τρομερο εθισμο...... απλα πλεον μου κανει αντιθετο αποτελεσμα..... μου φερνει και ανχος μαζι με την ηρεμια....... ελπιζω να ειναι τυχαιο αυτο και να φταιει ο καιρος και η ζεστη.... :P

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> δεν μπορω σου λεω αν δεν παρω εστω μισο χαπακι....... εχω τρομερο εθισμο...... απλα πλεον μου κανει αντιθετο αποτελεσμα..... μου φερνει και ανχος μαζι με την ηρεμια....... ελπιζω να ειναι τυχαιο αυτο και να φταιει ο καιρος και η ζεστη.... :P


Εγω παλι το αντίθετο. Το συζήτησα με εναν φιλο γιατρο και με συμβούλεψε να μιλησω στον ψυχιατρο για αλλαγή φαρμάκου. Μου προκαλεί κοπωση και δυσκολία να ξυπνησω ακομα και μετα απο 15 ώρες και σε περίπτωση που δε τα πιω πετάω. Ειμαι αλλος άνθρωπος

----------


## Demi71

> δεν μπορω σου λεω αν δεν παρω εστω μισο χαπακι....... εχω τρομερο εθισμο...... απλα πλεον μου κανει αντιθετο αποτελεσμα..... μου φερνει και ανχος μαζι με την ηρεμια....... ελπιζω να ειναι τυχαιο αυτο και να φταιει ο καιρος και η ζεστη.... :P


Aκη σου βγαζει εκνευρισμο γιατι σου ζηταει ο οργανισμος να αυξησεις. Ρωτησα ειδικο και μου ειπε οτι ειναι παρα πολυ εθιστικα . Εγω τα διέκοψα. Παιρνω το βραδυ 5htp, μαγνησιο και καποια βοτανα ,το παλευω έτσι :)

----------


## akis1

> Aκη σου βγαζει εκνευρισμο γιατι σου ζηταει ο οργανισμος να αυξησεις. Ρωτησα ειδικο και μου ειπε οτι ειναι παρα πολυ εθιστικα . Εγω τα διέκοψα. Παιρνω το βραδυ 5htp, μαγνησιο και καποια βοτανα ,το παλευω έτσι :)


δεν θελω να αυξησω πανω απο 0.25...... σε αυτη την περιπτωση θα εχω νευρα? 

βαλε στο πακετο και τους 9 freddo espresso Που πινω καθε μερα..... <<μην μου πεις μην πινω καφε..... ειναι η ζωη μου ολη .....:P >>

τελεια......!!!!!! :D

----------


## Constantly curious

Εμένα με ενδιαφέρει να δοκιμάσω και εναλλακτικά εκτός από αγωγή. Η τρυπτοφανη σε τι βοηθά ακριβώς; βαλεριάνα είχα δοκιμάσει και ναι μια χαλάρωση την αισθανόμουν αν και διευκρινιζε πως πρέπει να περιμένεις να εξατμιστεί το αλκοόλ. Το μαγνήσιο επίσης έχω ακούσει πολλές φορές οτι ηρεμεί. Βότανα ντεμι; πασιφλορα βαλεριάνα τηλιο;

----------


## akis1

> Εμένα με ενδιαφέρει να δοκιμάσω και εναλλακτικά εκτός από αγωγή. Η τρυπτοφανη σε τι βοηθά ακριβώς; βαλεριάνα είχα δοκιμάσει και ναι μια χαλάρωση την αισθανόμουν αν και διευκρινιζε πως πρέπει να περιμένεις να εξατμιστεί το αλκοόλ. Το μαγνήσιο επίσης έχω ακούσει πολλές φορές οτι ηρεμεί. Βότανα ντεμι; πασιφλορα βαλεριάνα τηλιο;


αν θελεις την συμβουλη μου..... μην δοκιμαζεις διαφορα βοτανα...... καποια στιγμη θα καταλαβεις το μεγαλο λαθος που εκανες και τοτε θα ειναι αργα......

----------


## Constantly curious

Άκη δεν θα έκοβα την αγωγή μου... Μια φορά το έκανα και με σύμφωνη γνώμη του τότε γιατρού και πέρασα άσχημο επεισόδιο. Σκέφτομαι να προσθέσω στην καθημερινότητα μου συμπληρώματα αν γίνεται χαλαρωτικά και να μειώσω το αγχολυτικο.

----------


## akis1

> Άκη δεν θα έκοβα την αγωγή μου... Μια φορά το έκανα και με σύμφωνη γνώμη του τότε γιατρού και πέρασα άσχημο επεισόδιο. Σκέφτομαι να προσθέσω στην καθημερινότητα μου συμπληρώματα αν γίνεται χαλαρωτικά και να μειώσω το αγχολυτικο.


ναι ρε συ δεν ειπα να σταματησεις την αγωγη σου.. αν επιτρέπεται τι ακριβώς παίρνεις από αγωγή? 

απο βοτανα μονο η Κανναβη σε εμενα εχει αποτελεσμα.....

----------


## Constantly curious

Παροξετινη λιθιο βενζο. Σε χαμηλές δόσεις αλλά δεν παύουν να είναι ουσίες.

----------


## Demi71

> αν θελεις την συμβουλη μου..... μην δοκιμαζεις διαφορα βοτανα...... καποια στιγμη θα καταλαβεις το μεγαλο λαθος που εκανες και τοτε θα ειναι αργα......


Ακη γιατι το λες αυτό για τα βοτανα? Θα ηθελα να μου πεις την αποψη σου. CC εχω παρει κατα καιρους βαλεριανα και τωρα παιρνω πασσιφλορα, οχι σε καθημερινη βαση. Τωρα το αμινοξυ 5htp με βοηθα πολυ σε θεματα χαλαρωσης και υπνου. το τελευταιο το παιρνω καθημερινα σε δοση 50 Mg εδω και δυο μηνες περιπου

----------


## Constantly curious

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Demi!!! :)

----------


## akis1

> Ακη γιατι το λες αυτό για τα βοτανα? Θα ηθελα να μου πεις την αποψη σου. CC εχω παρει κατα καιρους βαλεριανα και τωρα παιρνω πασσιφλορα, οχι σε καθημερινη βαση. Τωρα το αμινοξυ 5htp με βοηθα πολυ σε θεματα χαλαρωσης και υπνου. το τελευταιο το παιρνω καθημερινα σε δοση 50 Mg εδω και δυο μηνες περιπου


για το 5htp είναι ok...! για τα υπόλοιπα μην παίρνεις τίποτα..... το μονο που θα καταφέρεις είναι με τον καιρό να κανεις ζημια στον μεταβολισμό σου..... και να προκαλέσεις χειρότερο άγχος από ότι έχεις....

αν θέλεις χαλάρωση πινε κάνα χαμομήλι με τίλιο άσε την βαλεριάνα γιατί θα σου προκαλέσει πονοκεφάλους...

βασικα μονο το 5htp ειναι αρκετο... αλλα προσεχε τωρα με την ζεστη.... να βαζεις αντιλιακο παντα στην παραλια.. οσο περνεις 5htp...

----------


## akis1

εγω σημερα δεν την παλεψα με 0.25 και πηρα αυτη την στιγμη και αλλο μισο...... δεν νιοθω καλα..... νιοθω ενα μουδιασμα στο ποδι και κατι μικρα τσιμπιματα οταν περπαταω... ηταν καιρο μια ενοχλιση αλλα τωρα ειναι πιο εντονο.... δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τι ακριβως ειναι αυτο που εχω τωρα....

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> εγω σημερα δεν την παλεψα με 0.25 και πηρα αυτη την στιγμη και αλλο μισο...... δεν νιοθω καλα..... νιοθω ενα μουδιασμα στο ποδι και κατι μικρα τσιμπιματα οταν περπαταω... ηταν καιρο μια ενοχλιση αλλα τωρα ειναι πιο εντονο.... δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τι ακριβως ειναι αυτο που εχω τωρα....


Εγω παλι δε τη παλεύω με τα ζαναξ...με ρίχνει πολύ το 1 mg που παίρνω..μιλησα με εναν φιλο γιατρο και με παρότρυνε να πω στον ψυχίατρο να μου αλλαξει αγωγή.. Προβλεπω δράματα απο Σεπτέμβρη που ια τον ξαναδω καθως ειναι κολλημενος με τα ζαναξ

----------


## Constantly curious

Μήπως κούρασες το πόδι σου; κανένα τράβηγμα απότομο; παίρνω βενζο βραδειας δράσης. Το ζαναξ είναι καλό αλλά μετά από ένα 3ωρο θέλει ανανέωση.

----------


## akis1

> Εγω παλι δε τη παλεύω με τα ζαναξ...με ρίχνει πολύ το 1 mg που παίρνω..μιλησα με εναν φιλο γιατρο και με παρότρυνε να πω στον ψυχίατρο να μου αλλαξει αγωγή.. Προβλεπω δράματα απο Σεπτέμβρη που ια τον ξαναδω καθως ειναι κολλημενος με τα ζαναξ


Γιατι να περνεις 1mg? ισως θελεις 0.25..... το 1mg λογικο να σε ριχνει..... εμενα το 0.25 με ανεβαζει ψυχολογικα και με βοηθησε παρα πολυ σε ενα θεμα που με τα αντικαταθλιπτικα δεν ειχα καθολου libito.... θα ακουστει γελειο αλλα εχω παρει πριν το sex ενα xanax και το αποτελεσμα ηταν να ειμαι turbo... χαχαχα αφου λεω μηπως εγινε καποιο λαθος και βαλανε viagra αντι για xanax... χαχαχα αλλα τελικα ειναι παρενεργεια αυτο μου ειπε ο γιατρος..... 

εσυ μονο xanax περνεις? τυχερη εισαι που ο γιατρος γραφει xanax..... :P

----------


## akis1

> Μήπως κούρασες το πόδι σου; κανένα τράβηγμα απότομο; παίρνω βενζο βραδειας δράσης. Το ζαναξ είναι καλό αλλά μετά από ένα 3ωρο θέλει ανανέωση.


πως να κουρασα το ποδι μου? αφου δεν εκανα κατι απλα εχω ενα απιστευτο μουδιασμα που βλεπω οτι δεν περναει ουτε με xanax..... με εχει τρελανει τωρα αυτο....

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Γιατι να περνεις 1mg? ισως θελεις 0.25..... το 1mg λογικο να σε ριχνει..... εμενα το 0.25 με ανεβαζει ψυχολογικα και με βοηθησε παρα πολυ σε ενα θεμα που με τα αντικαταθλιπτικα δεν ειχα καθολου libito.... θα ακουστει γελειο αλλα εχω παρει πριν το sex ενα xanax και το αποτελεσμα ηταν να ειμαι turbo... χαχαχα αφου λεω μηπως εγινε καποιο λαθος και βαλανε viagra αντι για xanax... χαχαχα αλλα τελικα ειναι παρενεργεια αυτο μου ειπε ο γιατρος..... 
> 
> εσυ μονο xanax περνεις? τυχερη εισαι που ο γιατρος γραφει xanax..... απο το να σου γραφει αντιψυχωσικα....


Παίρνω και μινιτραν με τη μικρότερη δόση αντιψυχωτικου τα 2-25 δλδ... Γιατί ο γιατρός μου ειπε να παίρνω 0.5 το μεσημερι και 0 50 το βράδυ... Συν 0. 25 το πρωί που αναγκαστικά δε με φτάνουν γιατι δε εχω τοσα χαπια μέχρι να ξαναπάω να μου γράψει οποτε στη καλύτερη παίρνω 1 μγ. Με τα μινιτραν δεν εχω θεμα. Εχω πολυ ενεργεια.. Πετάω.τα ζαναξ με χαλανε πολυ.

----------


## akis1

> Παίρνω και μινιτραν με τη μικρότερη δόση αντιψυχωτικου τα 2-25 δλδ... Γιατί ο γιατρός μου ειπε να παίρνω 0.5 το μεσημερι και 0 50 το βράδυ... Συν 0. 25 το πρωί που αναγκαστικά δε με φτάνουν γιατι δε εχω τοσα χαπια μέχρι να ξαναπάω να μου γράψει οποτε στη καλύτερη παίρνω 1 μγ. Με τα μινιτραν δεν εχω θεμα. Εχω πολυ ενεργεια.. Πετάω.τα ζαναξ με χαλανε πολυ.


καλα και η μικρη δοση αντιψυχοσικου ειναι προβλημα αλλα οκ.... εγω δεν πηρα ποτε μου τετιο φαρμακο..... γιατι πραγματικα θα γινω χειροτερα.... δεν εχω κατι τοσο σοβαρο για να παρω τετια φαρμακα..... απο την στιγμη που περνεις αντιψυχοσικο γιαυτο σε χαλαει το xanax..... με πολλα αντιψυχοσικα προκαλει διαταραχες της διαθεσης..... μου το εχει πει γιατρος..

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> καλα και η μικρη δοση αντιψυχοσικου ειναι προβλημα αλλα οκ.... εγω δεν πηρα ποτε μου τετιο φαρμακο..... γιατι πραγματικα θα γινω χειροτερα.... δεν εχω κατι τοσο σοβαρο για να παρω τετια φαρμακα..... απο την στιγμη που περνεις αντιψυχοσικο γιαυτο σε χαλαει το xanax..... με πολλα αντιψυχοσικα προκαλει διαταραχες της διαθεσης..... μου το εχει πει γιατρος..


Δεν εχω κάποιο θέμα με τη διάθεση. Πετάω γενικοτερα το θεμα ειναι οτι κοιμαμαι πολυ και δε ξεκουράζομαι. Μονο με τα μινιτραν δεν εχω τέτοιο θεμα ειναι σα να μη τα ηπια. Το ζαναξ με κανει κουρελι γι αυτό θέλω να του κάνω κουβέντα να σταματησω και να αρχίσω αλλη αγωγη

----------


## akis1

> Δεν εχω κάποιο θέμα με τη διάθεση. Πετάω γενικοτερα το θεμα ειναι οτι κοιμαμαι πολυ και δε ξεκουράζομαι. Μονο με τα μινιτραν δεν εχω τέτοιο θεμα ειναι σα να μη τα ηπια. Το ζαναξ με κανει κουρελι γι αυτό θέλω να του κάνω κουβέντα να σταματησω και να αρχίσω αλλη αγωγη


αν δεν επερνες minitran και αυτη την μικρη δοση αντιψυχωσικου δεν θα σε εκανε ετσι το xanax....

εμενα το xanax με κανει να νιοθω φοβερα.... μπορει να το παρω και να εχω φουλ ενεργεια....! με το lexotanil που ειχα παρει ενιωθα σκατα...

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> αν δεν επερνες minitran και αυτη την μικρη δοση αντιψυχωσικου δεν θα σε εκανε ετσι το xanax....
> 
> εμενα το xanax με κανει να νιοθω φοβερα.... μπορει να το παρω και να εχω φουλ ενεργεια....! με το lexotanil που ειχα παρει ενιωθα σκατα....


Μην παίρνεις όρκο. Απο οργανισμο σε οργανισμο διαφέρει.. Δε θεωρώ ότι με χαλάει ο συνδιασμος γιατί ειναι πολυ ελαφρυα χαπια τα μινιτραν γενικότερα. Ουτε συνταγή γιατρού δε θέλουν... Νομιζω οτι απλα τα ζαναξ δε μου εκατσαν καλα

----------


## akis1

> Μην παίρνεις όρκο. Απο οργανισμο σε οργανισμο διαφέρει.. Δε θεωρώ ότι με χαλάει ο συνδιασμος γιατί ειναι πολυ ελαφρυα χαπια τα μινιτραν γενικότερα. Ουτε συνταγή γιατρού δε θέλουν... Νομιζω οτι απλα τα ζαναξ δε μου εκατσαν καλα


ισως... δεν ειναι σε ολους το ιδιο η βενζοδιαζεπινες....

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> ισως... δεν ειναι σε ολους το ιδιο η βενζοδιαζεπινες....


Θα φανεί τον Σεπτέμβριο που ξαναεχω επίσκεψη. Ειπα το καλοκαίρι να κάνω μια αποτοξίνωση απο τα πηγαινε ελα του ψυχιατρου

----------


## akis1

> Θα φανεί τον Σεπτέμβριο που ξαναεχω επίσκεψη. Ειπα το καλοκαίρι να κάνω μια αποτοξίνωση απο τα πηγαινε ελα του ψυχιατρου


ποσο καιρο περνεις το 1mg? προσοχη μην το σταματησεις αποτομα.....

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Αν θυμάμαι και καλά πανω απο 4 μηνες


> ποσο καιρο περνεις το 1mg? προσοχη μην το σταματησεις αποτομα.....

----------


## akis1

> Αν θυμάμαι και καλά πανω απο 4 μηνες


τοτε μην το κοψεις αποτομα..... καλο θα ειναι να περνεις για αρχη μονο 0.5 και μετα απο μερικες εβδομαδες 0.25 και μετα το κοβεις σταδιακα... πρεπει να μιλησεις με τον γιατρο σου... παρε τηλ ισως σου πει να περνεις και μονο 0.25 την ημερα την ημερα.. εχει να κανει με τον καθε οργανισμο... εσυ μπορει να το κοψεις και αμεσως... αν μου λες οτι αν δεν το παρεις μια μερα νιοθεις καλα.. τοτε εισαι κομπλε... αλλα πρεπει να μιλησεις σημερα κιολας με τον γιατρο σου...! 

επισης πιο αντιψυχωσικο περνεις σε χαμηλη δοσολογια?

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> τοτε μην το κοψεις αποτομα..... καλο θα ειναι να περνεις για αρχη μονο 0.5 και μετα απο μερικες εβδομαδες 0.25 και μετα το κοβεις σταδιακα... πρεπει να μιλησεις με τον γιατρο σου... παρε τηλ ισως σου πει να περνεις και μονο 0.25 την ημερα την ημερα.. εχει να κανει με τον καθε οργανισμο... εσυ μπορει να το κοψεις και αμεσως... αν μου λες οτι αν δεν το παρεις μια μερα νιοθεις καλα.. τοτε εισαι κομπλε... αλλα πρεπει να μιλησεις σημερα κιολας με τον γιατρο σου...! 
> 
> επισης πιο αντιψυχωσικο περνεις σε χαμηλη δοσολογια?


Καλησπέρα.. Δε σκόπευα να το κοψω χωρίς να το πω στον ψυχίατρο μου.. Βασικά δε θελω να το κοψω να το αντικαταστήσω θέλω... Παίρνω μινιτραν των 2 25

----------


## akis1

> Καλησπέρα.. Δε σκόπευα να το κοψω χωρίς να το πω στον ψυχίατρο μου.. Βασικά δε θελω να το κοψω να το αντικαταστήσω θέλω... Παίρνω μινιτραν των 2 25


*το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> *το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.*...


Τα μινιτραν τα εχω παρει πολυ καλα.... Χρειάζονται αντικατασταση γιατί δε κοιμαμαι μόνο με τα μινιτραν

----------


## akis1

> Τα μινιτραν τα εχω παρει πολυ καλα.... Χρειάζονται αντικατασταση γιατί δε κοιμαμαι μόνο με τα μινιτραν


και θα παρεις αντιψυχοσικα για να κοιμασε? :/ 

αν ησουν στο εξωτερικο τωρα και επερνες σκευασμα χαλαρωσης απο κανναβη δεν θα σκευτοσουν πια τα φαρμακα.... εγω με κανναβη ξεπερασα της κρισης πανικου... απο εναν φανταστικο γιατρο που με βοηθησε απιστευτα...!

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> και θα παρεις αντιψυχοσικα για να κοιμασε? :/ 
> 
> αν ησουν στο εξωτερικο τωρα και επερνες σκευασμα χαλαρωσης απο κανναβη δεν θα σκευτοσουν πια τα φαρμακα.... εγω με κανναβη ξεπερασα της κρισης πανικου... απο εναν φανταστικο γιατρο που με βοηθησε απιστευτα...!


Mα δεν ειπα οτι θα παρω αλλα αντιψυχωτικα
Ειπα να μου τα αλλάξει με αλλα αγχολυτικα γιατί χωρίς χαπι δε κλεινω βλέφαρο

----------


## akis1

το πρβλημα ειναι οτι δεν πρεπει να περνεις βενζοδιαζεπινες/ανχολυτικα για να κοιμασε......... εγω παλευω να κοψω εδω και ενα χρονο το xanax.... και εσυ θελεις απλα να το αλλαξεις με κατι αλλο.... η βενζο ειναι πολυ εθιστικες σε σημειο που μετα απο μακροχρονια χρηση φερνουν τρομερες αυπνιες και ανχος... χειροτερα απο πριν....... ελπιζω ο γιατρος σου να ειναι καλος... γιατι και ο δικος μου γιατρος ειναι κολημενος με τα xanax.... αραγε γτ....?

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> το πρβλημα ειναι οτι δεν πρεπει να περνεις βενζοδιαζεπινες/ανχολυτικα για να κοιμασε......... εγω παλευω να κοψω εδω και ενα χρονο το xanax.... και εσυ θελεις απλα να το αλλαξεις με κατι αλλο.... η βενζο ειναι πολυ εθιστικες σε σημειο που μετα απο μακροχρονια χρηση φερνουν τρομερες αυπνιες και ανχος... χειροτερα απο πριν....... ελπιζω ο γιατρος σου να ειναι καλος... γιατι και ο δικος μου γιατρος ειναι κολημενος με τα xanax.... αραγε γτ....?


Οτι με έχουν βοηθήσει με εχουν βοηθήσει. Αλλα εχουν και τις παρενέργειες οπως έχουν ολα τα φάρμακα. Εχω εναν φιλο γιατρο που εμπιστευομαι απολυτα και αυτος μου μιλησε για αντικατάσταση. Δε μιλάω απαραίτητα για βενζο αλλα για οτιδηποτε μπορεινα μου φέρει υπνο γιατι με 3.μινιτραν δε μπορω να κοιμηθώ. Εχω πολυ ενέργεια

----------


## akis1

> Οτι με έχουν βοηθήσει με εχουν βοηθήσει. Αλλα εχουν και τις παρενέργειες οπως έχουν ολα τα φάρμακα. Εχω εναν φιλο γιατρο που εμπιστευομαι απολυτα και αυτος μου μιλησε για αντικατάσταση. Δε μιλάω απαραίτητα για βενζο αλλα για οτιδηποτε μπορεινα μου φέρει υπνο γιατι με 3.μινιτραν δε μπορω να κοιμηθώ. Εχω πολυ ενέργεια


το xanax σε βοηθαει να κοιμασε το βραδυ αμεσως? ρωτα τον μηπως μπορεις να το περνεις μονο βραδυ... και μονο 0.5 παρε τον σημερα ενα τηλ γιατι οπως καταλαβα σε ριχνει πολυ το xanax αν το παρεις μεσα στην ημερα...

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> το xanax σε βοηθαει να κοιμασε το βραδυ αμεσως? ρωτα τον μηπως μπορεις να το περνεις μονο βραδυ... και μονο 0.5 παρε τον σημερα ενα τηλ γιατι οπως καταλαβα σε ριχνει πολυ το xanax αν το παρεις μεσα στην ημερα...


Οχι πια ουτε αυτο με βοηθάει. Στην αρχή κοιμομουν σαν ζωον

----------


## akis1

> Οχι πια ουτε αυτο με βοηθάει. Στην αρχή κοιμομουν σαν ζωον


εγω ακομα και μετα απο 2 χρονια αν το παρω βραδυ κοιμαμε σαν ζωον ενα 10ωρο... η μονη παρενεργεια που εχω ειναι οταν το παρω πρεπει να αποφυγω να φαω... γιατι εχω σπασμους και δυσκολευομαι πολυ στο μασημα με αποτελεσμα να χανω κιλα γιατι δεν τρωω πολυ...

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> εγω ακομα και μετα απο 2 χρονια αν το παρω βραδυ κοιμαμε σαν ζωον ενα 10ωρο... η μονη παρενεργεια που εχω ειναι οταν το παρω πρεπει να αποφυγω να φαω... γιατι εχω σπασμους και δυσκολευομαι πολυ στο μασημα με αποτελεσμα να χανω κιλα γιατι δεν τρωω πολυ...


Εμενα δυστυχώς για υπνο δε με βοηθάει πια. Σπασμούς εννοείς τρομο; γιατί εχω μπόλικο αλλα ειχα και πριν το χαπι. Το χαπι απλά τον απογείωσε

----------


## Constantly curious

Ο τρόμος πως εκδηλώνεται; με τρέμουλο στα χέρια;

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Ο τρόμος πως εκδηλώνεται; με τρέμουλο στα χέρια;


Ή χερια ή πόδια ή κεφάλι ακομα και σε φωνή

----------


## Constantly curious

Σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Και η αποχή από ουσία φέρνει τρόμο άκρων. Αυτό το κεντρικό νευρικό σύστημα είναι αχανες. Το ρεμερον βοηθάει στον ύπνο αλλά φέρνει αύξηση βάρους. Το πήρα το έζησα αλλά ευτυχώς το άλλαξα χωρίς να μου φέρει θέμα. Τον Σεπτέμβριο θα βρεις σίγουρα την άκρη σου.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Και η αποχή από ουσία φέρνει τρόμο άκρων. Αυτό το κεντρικό νευρικό σύστημα είναι αχανες. Το ρεμερον βοηθάει στον ύπνο αλλά φέρνει αύξηση βάρους. Το πήρα το έζησα αλλά ευτυχώς το άλλαξα χωρίς να μου φέρει θέμα. Τον Σεπτέμβριο θα βρεις σίγουρα την άκρη σου.


Δε θα με χαλουσε να παρω μερικα γιατί είμαι μόνο 50 και δε παχαινω με τιποτα. Θέλω να παω 55..τρομο ειχα και πριν τα χαπια.. Οι φιλοι που με ξέρουν και ειναι σε κλαδο υγειας μου ειπαν ότι εχω ιδιοπαθη τρομο.. Θελω να παω σε νευρολόγο απο Σεπτέμβρη να δω και με αυτό τι θα κανω γιατί υπάρχουν στιγμές που δε μπορω να πιασω κατι απο το τρεμουλο ή να φαω.. Με ταιζει ο δικος μου λες και ειμαι μωρό

----------


## Constantly curious

Το είχες από παιδική ηλικία ή εμφανίστηκε από 20 και μετα; στην αρχή το αντιμετωπισες ψύχραιμα έκανες χιούμορ ή φρίκαρες; έχω περάσει διαστήματα με τρόμο στα χέρια αλλά ήταν σε συνδυασμό με κορυφωσεις άγχους. Υπάρχει γονιδιακα κληρονομικότητα στην οικογένεια με νευρολογική ευαισθησία; εμένα υπάρχει και κάπου χαλαρωσα πλέον... Τικ στο μάτι είναι στάνταρ άμα βαρεσω κόκκινο νευρων. Να καθισω αποκλείεται επίσης. Παλιά περπατούσα μεγάλες αποστάσεις για να εκτονωσω την ένταση. Δεν πειράζει να μας βοηθάνε όταν κάποιες φορές δεν μπορούμε. Έχεις δίκιο να σε ενοχλεί αλλά για το ταίρι σου ειναι και εκδήλωση στοργής.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Το είχες από παιδική ηλικία ή εμφανίστηκε από 20 και μετα; στην αρχή το αντιμετωπισες ψύχραιμα έκανες χιούμορ ή φρίκαρες; έχω περάσει διαστήματα με τρόμο στα χέρια αλλά ήταν σε συνδυασμό με κορυφωσεις άγχους. Υπάρχει γονιδιακα κληρονομικότητα στην οικογένεια με νευρολογική ευαισθησία; εμένα υπάρχει και κάπου χαλαρωσα πλέον... Τικ στο μάτι είναι στάνταρ άμα βαρεσω κόκκινο νευρων. Να καθισω αποκλείεται επίσης. Παλιά περπατούσα μεγάλες αποστάσεις για να εκτονωσω την ένταση. Δεν πειράζει να μας βοηθάνε όταν κάποιες φορές δεν μπορούμε. Έχεις δίκιο να σε ενοχλεί αλλά για το ταίρι σου ειναι και εκδήλωση στοργής.


Ναι εκείνος το να με ταιζει το χει βρει παιχνίδι.. Το χω απο παιδάκι... Δλδ απο ηλικια 10 και μετα παρατηρούσα έντονο τρομο σε χερια με την πάροδο των χρόνων εννοείται χειροτέρεψε.. Ο παππούς μου ειχε παρκινσον αλλα δε νομιζω να σχετίζεται... Μακάρι να είχα ενα απλο τικ στο ματι. Τωρα ειμαι κυριολεκτικά κουλή.. Μου φεύγουν τα πραγματα συνέχεια απο τα χερια.. Είναι λιγο τραγικό για τα 30 μου χρόνια

----------


## akis1

> Εμενα δυστυχώς για υπνο δε με βοηθάει πια. Σπασμούς εννοείς τρομο; γιατί εχω μπόλικο αλλα ειχα και πριν το χαπι. Το χαπι απλά τον απογείωσε


σπασμους τρεμει το κεφαλι μου και τα χερια μου και φενεται πολυ οταν με πιανει... και ολοι με ρωτανε αν ειμαι καλα...... 

και να πρεπει να λεω εγω ναι μια χαρα ειμαι.....!!!!!!

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> σπασμους τρεμει το κεφαλι μου και τα χερια μου και φενεται πολυ οταν με πιανει... και ολοι με ρωτανε αν ειμαι καλα...... 
> 
> και να πρεπει να λεω εγω ναι μια χαρα ειμαι.....!!!!!!


Εμενα ευτυχώς δε τρεμει το κεφαλι (ακομα) αλλα εχω βαρεθεί να ακουω το '' πως τρεμεις έτσι ρε'' '' ειναι σα να έχει παρκινσον '' και το γνωστό ανέκδοτο με το τυρί και τα μαρακονια

----------


## akis1

> Δε θα με χαλουσε να παρω μερικα γιατί είμαι μόνο 50 και δε παχαινω με τιποτα. Θέλω να παω 55..τρομο ειχα και πριν τα χαπια.. Οι φιλοι που με ξέρουν και ειναι σε κλαδο υγειας μου ειπαν ότι εχω ιδιοπαθη τρομο.. Θελω να παω σε νευρολόγο απο Σεπτέμβρη να δω και με αυτό τι θα κανω γιατί υπάρχουν στιγμές που δε μπορω να πιασω κατι απο το τρεμουλο ή να φαω.. Με ταιζει ο δικος μου λες και ειμαι μωρό


οχχ τοσο πολυ ρε συ? και εγω οταν παω να πιασω πιρουνι να φαω τρεμουν τα χερια μου...... ειναι απιστευτα σπαστικο..... ουτε να καταπιω δεν μπορω... δεν μου εχουνε βρει τι ακριβως ειναι... εχω κανει μαγνιτικη αλλα δεν νομιζω οτι η μαγνιτικη μπορει να διξει αν υπαρχει ιδιοπαθης τρομος μαλλον τα ιδια εχουμε... με την διαφορα οτι εγω μπορω να φαω μονο αν πιω κανναβη.......πφφφ

----------


## akis1

> Εμενα ευτυχώς δε τρεμει το κεφαλι (ακομα) αλλα εχω βαρεθεί να ακουω το '' πως τρεμεις έτσι ρε'' '' ειναι σα να έχει παρκινσον '' και το γνωστό ανέκδοτο με το τυρί και τα μαρακονια


εμενα ξεκινησε απο το κεφαλι και πλεον εφτασε στα χερια.... :/ 

δεν ειναι απλα τρεμουλο ειναι τιναγματα..... σαν μυοκλονιες.....

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> οχχ τοσο πολυ ρε συ? και εγω οταν παω να πιασω πιρουνι να φαω τρεμουν τα χερια μου...... ειναι απιστευτα σπαστικο..... ουτε να καταπιω δεν μπορω... δεν μου εχουνε βρει τι ακριβως ειναι... εχω κανει μαγνιτικη αλλα δεν νομιζω οτι η μαγνιτικη μπορει να διξει αν υπαρχει ιδιοπαθης τρομος μαλλον τα ιδια εχουμε... με την διαφορα οτι εγω μπορω να φαω μονο αν πιω κανναβη.......πφφφ


Η διάγνωση του ιδιοπαθη τρομου γίνεται κατά κύριο λογο απο κλονοκη εξέταση... Ναι οταν με πιάσει το τρεμουλο δε μπορώ να κανω τπτ.. Ουτε να φάω ουτε να γράψω.. Γενικά είναι λίγο αισχρή η φάση. Το μονο καλο ειναι οτι οι γονείς μου οι οποίοι θα πληρώσουν και τη νευρολόγο και τις εξετάσεις θεωρούν οτι πρεπει να παω χωρίς να ξέρουν οτι παίρνω αγωγή. Τουλάχιστον θα πλερωσουν γιατι ειμαι και άνεργη

----------


## akis1

> Η διάγνωση του ιδιοπαθη τρομου γίνεται κατά κύριο λογο απο κλονοκη εξέταση... Ναι οταν με πιάσει το τρεμουλο δε μπορώ να κανω τπτ.. Ουτε να φάω ουτε να γράψω.. Γενικά είναι λίγο αισχρή η φάση. Το μονο καλο ειναι οτι οι γονείς μου οι οποίοι θα πληρώσουν και τη νευρολόγο και τις εξετάσεις θεωρούν οτι πρεπει να παω χωρίς να ξέρουν οτι παίρνω αγωγή. Τουλάχιστον θα πλερωσουν γιατι ειμαι και άνεργη


για ποιο λογο να μην το ξερει ο νευρολογος οτι περνεις αγωγη πρεπει να εχει ιστορικο..... δεν γινεται να μην πεις τπτ.....!

----------


## Constantly curious

Κλινική εξέταση εννοούσες Ε; κρατάει λίγο μέσα στην ημέρα ; είχε πάει γνωστος μου σε νευρολόγο και δεν τον ρώτησε για αγωγή από ψυχιατρο. Το τικ είναι η ακούσια συσπαση που κάνει το βλέφαρο και κρατά ώρες με κοιτάνε παράξενα δεν ασχολούμαι. Το τρέμουλο στο χέρια οκ εκεί άκουγα πολλά. Πλέον αισθάνομαι πως δεν ελέγχω τον αυχένα μου αλλά ούτε και την κίνηση του κεφαλιού. Πρέπει να είμαι ομως φουλαρισμενη νεύρα. Εύχομαι να λάβεις μια απάντηση αλλά και τρόπο θεραπείας για τη μείωση της έντασης του συμπτωματος. Αν στο λένε κολλητοί για να σε κάνουν να το δεις χιουμοριστικά κατανοητό. Αν στο πει κάνας εξυπνάκιας είναι ούφο. Ιδιοπαθη τρόμο σίγουρα έχουν παρά πολλοί άνθρωποι και πολλές φορές δεν ξέρουν και πως λέγεται. Απλά σε άλλους κρατάει πολύ σε άλλους λιγο άλλοι δε δίνουν σημασία. Άλλοι στεναχωριούνται λογικό εφόσον σου αφαιρεί δυνατότητες. Το γράψιμο για σχολή είναι πολύ δύσκολο το φαγητό είναι ζήτημα επιβίωσης και αργότερα δουλειά πρέπει να υπάρχει κατανόηση στο ότι ίσως σε πιάσει μέσα στο ωράριο. Μήπως για αυτό ξεκίνησες την αγωγή; μπορεί να σε έχει φθείρει ψυχολογικά παρά πολύ όλα αυτά τα χρόνια. Συγνώμη τώρα με τις υποθέσεις μου. Καλά αποτέλεσμα εύχομαι ολόψυχα με τον νευρολόγο.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> για ποιο λογο να μην το ξερει ο νευρολογος οτι περνεις αγωγη πρεπει να εχει ιστορικο..... δεν γινεται να μην πεις τπτ.....!


Βρε για τους γονείς μου λεω οτι δε γνωρίζουν. Η νευρολογος εννοείται θα μάθει τα πάντα

----------


## akis1

> Βρε για τους γονείς μου λεω οτι δε γνωρίζουν. Η νευρολογος εννοείται θα μάθει τα πάντα


α οκ...!!!! αλλα γτ δεν γνωριζουν η γονεις απλη περιεργεια....

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Κλινική εξέταση εννοούσες Ε; κρατάει λίγο μέσα στην ημέρα ; είχε πάει γνωστος μου σε νευρολόγο και δεν τον ρώτησε για αγωγή από ψυχιατρο. Το τικ είναι η ακούσια συσπαση που κάνει το βλέφαρο και κρατά ώρες με κοιτάνε παράξενα δεν ασχολούμαι. Το τρέμουλο στο χέρια οκ εκεί άκουγα πολλά. Πλέον αισθάνομαι πως δεν ελέγχω τον αυχένα μου αλλά ούτε και την κίνηση του κεφαλιού. Πρέπει να είμαι ομως φουλαρισμενη νεύρα. Εύχομαι να λάβεις μια απάντηση αλλά και τρόπο θεραπείας για τη μείωση της έντασης του συμπτωματος. Αν στο λένε κολλητοί για να σε κάνουν να το δεις χιουμοριστικά κατανοητό. Αν στο πει κάνας εξυπνάκιας είναι ούφο. Ιδιοπαθη τρόμο σίγουρα έχουν παρά πολλοί άνθρωποι και πολλές φορές δεν ξέρουν και πως λέγεται. Απλά σε άλλους κρατάει πολύ σε άλλους λιγο άλλοι δε δίνουν σημασία. Άλλοι στεναχωριούνται λογικό εφόσον σου αφαιρεί δυνατότητες. Το γράψιμο για σχολή είναι πολύ δύσκολο το φαγητό είναι ζήτημα επιβίωσης και αργότερα δουλειά πρέπει να υπάρχει κατανόηση στο ότι ίσως σε πιάσει μέσα στο ωράριο. Μήπως για αυτό ξεκίνησες την αγωγή; μπορεί να σε έχει φθείρει ψυχολογικά παρά πολύ όλα αυτά τα χρόνια. Συγνώμη τώρα με τις υποθέσεις μου. Καλά αποτέλεσμα εύχομαι ολόψυχα με τον νευρολόγο.


Αυτό εννοουσα ναι... Σορρυ για την αργοπορία ειχα μια μικρή 50λεπτη κληση χαχα.. Οχι δεν ηταν ο λογος της κατάθλιψης μου περασα κατι ζορια υγείας που με έριξαν πολυ αλλης φύσεως. Απλα πλέον αγχωνομαι για το θεμα της δουλειάς γιατί θέλω αφου συνηθίσω τα χαπια και φύγει η υπνηλία να πιασω δουλειά. Πως θα δουλέψω όμως που οταν με πιάνει τα χέρια μοτ γίνονται άχρηστα;

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> α οκ...!!!! αλλα γτ δεν γνωριζουν η γονεις απλη περιεργεια....


Οι γονείς μου με έκραζαν για τα αταραξ.. Ποσο μαλλον να μαθαιναν και για τα υπόλοιπα χαπια.. Χώρια του οτι θα εφερναν την καταστροφή για το τι μου συμβαίνει και θελω να αποφύγω τυχόν άγχος που θα μου φέρουν

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Μεγάλη μου αγαπη και παντοτινή

https://prntscr.com/o999rb

----------


## akis1

> Οι γονείς μου με έκραζαν για τα αταραξ.. Ποσο μαλλον να μαθαιναν και για τα υπόλοιπα χαπια.. Χώρια του οτι θα εφερναν την καταστροφή για το τι μου συμβαίνει και θελω να αποφύγω τυχόν άγχος που θα μου φέρουν


καταλαβα......

----------


## akis1

> Μεγάλη μου αγαπη και παντοτινή
> 
> https://prntscr.com/o999rb


χαχαχα ρε συ.. πετα τα τωρα.....!

----------


## fiakaps

Εγώ παίρνω καμια φορά μισό των 0,25 μαζί με depon maximum και με πιάνει απίστευτη,ατονία και υπνηλία...μολις χθες το διασταυρωσα και διαπιστωσα οτι ειναι απο αυτό...ο γιατρός λεει οτι δεν μπορει μόνο με τόσο μικρή ποσότητα να συμβαίνει αυτό...είναι η ιδέα μου

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Εγώ παίρνω καμια φορά μισό των 0,25 μαζί με depon maximum και με πιάνει απίστευτη,ατονία και υπνηλία...μολις χθες το διασταυρωσα και διαπιστωσα οτι ειναι απο αυτό...ο γιατρός λεει οτι δεν μπορει μόνο με τόσο μικρή ποσότητα να συμβαίνει αυτό...είναι η ιδέα μου


Είναι όντως πολύ μικρή ποσότητα. Εγω τοσο παίρνω το πρωί. Αλλα ο κάθε οργανισμός ειναι διαφορετικός

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> χαχαχα ρε συ.. πετα τα τωρα.....!


Ειναι παλιά μανα μου αυτά. Τωρα εχω 2 του 1 μγ

----------


## fiakaps

> και θα παρεις αντιψυχοσικα για να κοιμασε? :/ 
> 
> αν ησουν στο εξωτερικο τωρα και επερνες σκευασμα χαλαρωσης απο κανναβη δεν θα σκευτοσουν πια τα φαρμακα.... εγω με κανναβη ξεπερασα της κρισης πανικου... απο εναν φανταστικο γιατρο που με βοηθησε απιστευτα...!


Στην Ελλάδα ο γιατρός αυτός?

----------


## Dimitrap1970

Καλησπέρα σας. Τώρα μπήκα στην ομάδα. Παίρνετε τόσο πολύ ζαναξ και δεν σας πειράζει? Η γιατρός μου μου είπε ποτέ πάνω από 2 mg. Πίνω συνήθως 1.50 με 1.75 και όλη μέρα χασμουριέμαι και νυστάζω. Το ορωι πίνω σεροξατ και το βράδυ σερεκουελ. Παθαίνω συνέχεια κρίσεις από το 2011. Και τελευταία έχω και φοβερές φοβίες ότι έχω πρόβλημα σργν καρδιά γιατί έχω πόνους στο στήθος. Έχετε και εσείς πόνους??

----------


## akis1

> Στην Ελλάδα ο γιατρός αυτός?


οχι φυσικα...

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Καλησπέρα σας. Τώρα μπήκα στην ομάδα. Παίρνετε τόσο πολύ ζαναξ και δεν σας πειράζει? Η γιατρός μου μου είπε ποτέ πάνω από 2 mg. Πίνω συνήθως 1.50 με 1.75 και όλη μέρα χασμουριέμαι και νυστάζω. Το ορωι πίνω σεροξατ και το βράδυ σερεκουελ. Παθαίνω συνέχεια κρίσεις από το 2011. Και τελευταία έχω και φοβερές φοβίες ότι έχω πρόβλημα σργν καρδιά γιατί έχω πόνους στο στήθος. Έχετε και εσείς πόνους??


Νευροπονους εχω σχεδον παντού. Εγώ δε πινω πάνω από 1. 25 παντως

----------


## toallomiso

> ο μονος φοβος που εχω με το xanax ειναι τι θα κανω αν ο γιατρος μου δεν μου το γραψει ξανα???? το περνω 2χρονια αν δεν παρω μισο χαπακι 0.25 την ημερα θα παθω μυοκλονικους σπασμους....... δεν μπορω χωρις xanax...... :(


Κ εγώ αυτό το φόβο έχω.Με τα xanax μπορώ να κάνω τις δουλειές μου.Τα παιρνω 9 χρονια.Τα έχω πάντα στην τσάντα μου.xanax κ πάλι xanax, σωτήριο φάρμακο...

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Κ εγώ αυτό το φόβο έχω.Με τα xanax μπορώ να κάνω τις δουλειές μου.Τα έχω πάντα στην τσάντα μου.xanax κ πάλι xanax, σωτήριο φάρμακο...


Είναι όντως σωτήριο αλλά σε μενα έφτασε σε σημείο να μη με βοηθάει τόσο στον ύπνο. Μάλλον απέκτησα ανοχή.. Περιμένω να κλείσω ραντεβού αρχές Σεπτεμβρίου να του τα πω

----------


## akis1

> Είναι όντως σωτήριο αλλά σε μενα έφτασε σε σημείο να μη με βοηθάει τόσο στον ύπνο. Μάλλον απέκτησα ανοχή.. Περιμένω να κλείσω ραντεβού αρχές Σεπτεμβρίου να του τα πω


και εγω τα ιδια..... και με εχει διάλυση τώρα ο ιδιοπαθής τρόμος-μυοκλονίες-τινάγματα δεν ξέρω τι σκατά.... γιαυτο το λόγο ξεκίνησα το xanax και πλέον απόκτησα χειρότερα προβλήματα...... σήμερα ήμουνα νοσοκομείο με συμτώματα εγκεφαλικού και μου δώσανε rivotril και μου είπαν να περνώ μονο αυτό τώρα και να μην ξαναπάρω xanax..... ετσι αποτομα μου ειπαν να το αντικαταστησω..... τωρα ηπια ενα και περιμενω να δουμε τι θα κανει... χαχαχα

Βίβες...!!!!!! λολ

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> και εγω τα ιδια..... και με εχει διάλυση τώρα ο ιδιοπαθής τρόμος-μυοκλονίες-τινάγματα δεν ξέρω τι σκατά.... γιαυτο το λόγο ξεκίνησα το xanax και πλέον απόκτησα χειρότερα προβλήματα...... σήμερα ήμουνα νοσοκομείο με συμτώματα εγκεφαλικού και μου δώσανε rivotril και μου είπαν να περνώ μονο αυτό τώρα και να μην ξαναπάρω xanax..... ετσι αποτομα μου ειπαν να το αντικαταστησω..... τωρα ηπια ενα και περιμενω να δουμε τι θα κανει... χαχαχα
> 
> Βίβες...!!!!!! λολ


Εγω θα παω νευρολόγο για τον τρομο γιατί έχει ξεφύγει, κάποιες φορές δε μπορώ να φάω, ειδικά κοτόπουλο που χρησιμοποιώ χερι. Ασε που έχω βαρεθεί να ακούω γιατί τρέμω έτσι, κυρίως από τα αδέρφια μου

----------


## akis1

> Εγω θα παω νευρολόγο για τον τρομο γιατί έχει ξεφύγει, κάποιες φορές δε μπορώ να φάω, ειδικά κοτόπουλο που χρησιμοποιώ χερι. Ασε που έχω βαρεθεί να ακούω γιατί τρέμω έτσι, κυρίως από τα αδέρφια μου


γνωρίζω έναν καλο νευρολόγο που μου πρότειναν και εμενα ότι είναι εξαιρετικός.. αν είναι σου στέλνω pm...
θα ηθελα να σε ρωτησω... με το xanax βλεπεις καπια βελτιωση στον τρομο?

επισης περνεις καπιο αλλο φαρμακο εκτος του xanax?

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> γνωρίζω έναν καλο νευρολόγο που μου πρότειναν και εμενα ότι είναι εξαιρετικός.. αν είναι σου στέλνω pm...
> θα ηθελα να σε ρωτησω... με το xanax βλεπεις καπια βελτιωση στον τρομο?
> 
> επισης περνεις καπιο αλλο φαρμακο εκτος του xanax?


Παίρνω και μινιτραν και ο τρόμος μου έγινε πολύ χειρότερος δυστυχώς.Σε ποια περιοχή είναι ο νευρολόγος που λες;

----------


## akis1

> Παίρνω και μινιτραν και ο τρόμος μου έγινε πολύ χειρότερος δυστυχώς.Σε ποια περιοχή είναι ο νευρολόγος που λες;


δεν μπορω να σου στειλω pm ειναι closed... ο γιατρος ειναι στο νεο κοσμο... κοντα στο μετρο... 

λογικο να γινει χειροτερος ο τρομος οταν μου λες οτι περνεις minitran..... ακομα και στην πιο χαμηλη δοσολογια..... απλα πολλες φορες δινουν τετια φαρμακα για τον τρομο και τους σπασμους αλλα κανονικα δεν πρεπει..... για τον ιδιοπαθη τρομο η ακομα και μυοκλονιες χωρις αιτια δινουν αλλα φαρμακα.... το minitran και το xanax μονο χειροτερα το κανουν το προβλήμα.... απλα το xanax σε κανει λιγο να νιωθεις καλα....

----------


## Macgyver

Παιδια , δεν ειναι ακατορθωτο , σε 5 βδομαδες , απο 9-10 ζαναξ , /βδομαδα ( για 10 + χρονια ) , τα κατεβασα στα 5-6 , με σκληρη προσπαθεια , δεν χρειαζομαι πλεον παραπανω ......και φυσικα συνεχιζω ........αρκετα μαυτα τα παλιοφαρμακα ......πηρα την αποφαση .....για τον μηδενισμο ........

----------


## akis1

> Παιδια , δεν ειναι ακατορθωτο , σε 5 βδομαδες , απο 9-10 ζαναξ , /βδομαδα ( για 10 + χρονια ) , τα κατεβασα στα 5-6 , με σκληρη προσπαθεια , δεν χρειαζομαι πλεον παραπανω ......και φυσικα συνεχιζω ........αρκετα μαυτα τα παλιοφαρμακα ......πηρα την αποφαση .....για τον μηδενισμο ........


οπα μισο.... ποσο περνεις δηλαδη τωρα? σε mg/μερα ? 

και εγω απο 8mg την ημερα πηγα σε 0.5 αλλα δεν μπορω να κοψω το 0.5........

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> δεν μπορω να σου στειλω pm ειναι closed... ο γιατρος ειναι στο νεο κοσμο... κοντα στο μετρο... 
> 
> λογικο να γινει χειροτερος ο τρομος οταν μου λες οτι περνεις minitran..... ακομα και στην πιο χαμηλη δοσολογια..... απλα πολλες φορες δινουν τετια φαρμακα για τον τρομο και τους σπασμους αλλα κανονικα δεν πρεπει..... για τον ιδιοπαθη τρομο η ακομα και μυοκλονιες χωρις αιτια δινουν αλλα φαρμακα.... το minitran και το xanax μονο χειροτερα το κανουν το προβλήμα.... απλα το xanax σε κανει λιγο να νιωθεις καλα....


Να σου στείλω εγώ όταν θα πλησιάζουν οι μέρες να πάω; γιατί καλοκαίρι δε ξεκουναω

----------


## akis1

> Να σου στείλω εγώ όταν θα πλησιάζουν οι μέρες να πάω; γιατί καλοκαίρι δε ξεκουναω


ναι ρε συ οποτε θελεις... :)

----------


## akis1

πηρα ενα χαπακι 0.25 xanax ολοκληρο αυτο το λευκο χαπι... νομιζω οτι κατι παει λαθος....... πρωτη φορα νιοθω με 0.25 τετιο κεφαλι... δεν μπορω να περπατησω..... εχω κατσει και εχω βαλει τερμα μουσικη με ακουστικα και αραζω στην καρεκλα και δεν μπορω να ανοιξω τα ματια απο την νυστα... ομως τα συμτωμματα σφιξιμο αριστερα στην μια μερια στο κεφαλι/ σφιξιμο στο σαγονι.... και δυσκολια στο να ανοιξω το στομα μου.... αλλα ειμαι σε φαση εντελως nirvana.... μου εφυγαν η φοβιες εντελως. δεν μπορω να σκευτο τπτ τωρα... εχω κανει πραγματικα κεφαλι..... λες και εχω κατεβασει 10 ρακες..... χωρις ομως το hangover..... πρωτη φορα με πιανει τοσο το xanax και μαλιστα 0.25..... υπαρχει περιπτωση να κανουν λαθος ? πραγματικα ουτε το 2mg δεν με επιανε ετσι...... που επερνα παλια.....

----------


## Macgyver

> οπα μισο.... ποσο περνεις δηλαδη τωρα? σε mg/μερα ? 
> 
> και εγω απο 8mg την ημερα πηγα σε 0.5 αλλα δεν μπορω να κοψω το 0.5........


Tωρα παιρνω απο 9-10 mg , 5-6 mg , για 1.5 μηνα ........δεν δυσκολευτηκα πολυ ...μια αποφαση ειναι .....non reversible .,.......αλλα καθε μερα ητα μαχη , και θα συνεχισει με τα κολωχαπα.......περιμενα πως και πως να ερθει η ωρα να παρω την δοση μου , μεχρι που πλεον την ξεχνω , πλην του βραδιου , εκει παιρνω μαζαμενα ,,,,,,
πραματικα πιστευω ποσο το θελεις ..........

----------


## akis1

> Tωρα παιρνω απο 9-10 mg , 5-6 mg , για 1.5 μηνα ........δεν δυσκολευτηκα πολυ ...μια αποφαση ειναι .....non reversible .,.......αλλα καθε μερα ητα μαχη , και θα συνεχισει με τα κολωχαπα.......περιμενα πως και πως να ερθει η ωρα να παρω την δοση μου , μεχρι που πλεον την ξεχνω , πλην του βραδιου , εκει παιρνω μαζαμενα ,,,,,,
> πραματικα πιστευω ποσο το θελεις ..........


πρεπει να τα κοψουμε τα ρημαδια..... εγω σκευτομαι πολυ σοβαρα να παρω καπιο αντικαταθλιπτικο.... γιατι περα απο το ανχος που βοηθαει εχει αποτελεσμα στης κεφαλαλγιες....

----------


## toallomiso

> για το 5htp είναι ok...! για τα υπόλοιπα μην παίρνεις τίποτα..... το μονο που θα καταφέρεις είναι με τον καιρό να κανεις ζημια στον μεταβολισμό σου..... και να προκαλέσεις χειρότερο άγχος από ότι έχεις....
> 
> αν θέλεις χαλάρωση πινε κάνα χαμομήλι με τίλιο άσε την βαλεριάνα γιατί θα σου προκαλέσει πονοκεφάλους...
> 
> βασικα μονο το 5htp ειναι αρκετο... αλλα προσεχε τωρα με την ζεστη.... να βαζεις αντιλιακο παντα στην παραλια.. οσο περνεις 5htp...


Να ρωτήσω γιατί λες για το 5htp κ την παραλια?Τι μπορεί να συμβεί δηλαδή?

----------


## akis1

> Να ρωτήσω γιατί λες για το 5htp κ την παραλια?Τι μπορεί να συμβεί δηλαδή?


ε απλα θα καεις στον ηλιο πιο ευκολα... :P

----------


## toallomiso

> ε απλα θα καεις στον ηλιο πιο ευκολα... :P


Οκ ευχαριστώ!Ρώτησα γιατί εγώ έχω την τάση να βγάζω πανάδες κ κάνω θεραπεια, οπότε δε θα μου άρεσε να γεμίσω ξαφνικά! ;)

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Διαβαζω το θέμα μου από το 19 και νιωθω μια ανακουφιση που τα εκοψα,δε τα ηθελα καθόλου αυτά τα χάπια... Εύχομαι σε οσους ειναι σε αντίστοιχη θεση με εμενα να τα καταφέρουν εξίσου καλα

----------


## ARTEMIS

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΣΑΣ

ΕΧΩ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ ΜΗΝΑ ΠΟΝΟ ΣΤΟ ΑΡΙΣΤΕΡΟ ΧΕΡΙ ΚΥΡΙΩΣ ΑΠΟΑΓΚΩΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΩ. ΤΟΝ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΟ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΟΜΩΣ ΕΧΩ ΠΟΝΟ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΧΕΝΑ ΩΜΟΠΛΑΤΗ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΑ ΜΥΡΜΗΓΚΙΑΣΜΑΤΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟ ΤΟ ΑΡΙΣΤΕΡΟ ΧΕΡΙ.ΑΡΧΙΣΑ ΦΥΣΙΟΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΕΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΑ ΣΥΜΠΤΩΜΑΤΑ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΖΟΝΤΑΙ... ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΚΑΤΙ ΠΑΡΟΜΟΙΟ?

ΞΕΧΑΣΑ ΝΑ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΩ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΩ ΘΕΜΑΤΑ ΜΕ ΚΗΛΕΣ ΣΤΟΝ ΑΥΧΕΝΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΟΤΕ ΞΑΝΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΣΥΜΠΤΩΜΑΤΑ. ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΩΣ ΚΑΡΔΙΟΦΟΒΙΚΗ ΚΑΙ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΡΙΣΤΕΡΟ ΧΕΡΙ... ΦΟΒΑΜΑΙ ΕΚΤΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΟΤΙ ΠΟΝΑΩ...

----------

